# NEED HELP



## wpbrink (Dec 24, 2001)

HI, I'M NEW TO THIS WONDERFUL SITE:
HAVE 2 QUESTIONS:

QUESTION #1----DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY CONTACT INFORMATION FOR THE BARTH MOTOR HOME AND/OR WEB-SITES?  I REALIZE THEY WENT OUT OF BUSINESS BUT I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO WORK WITH THIS 81' UNIT?

QUESTION #2-----WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO RESTORE OR UPKEEP AN OLD ROOF ON AN R.V. SUCH AS THE ONE I HAVE LISTED ABOVE.  ROOF TAR???? WHAT??

IF YOU WOULD PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECTLY AT: dolly@crown.net


----------



## C Nash (Dec 24, 2001)

NEED HELP

Try this e-mail address dave@barthmobile.com.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

